
Apple Acquires Sleep Analazing Sensor Maker Beddit - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-09/apple-pushes-into-analyzing-your-sleep-with-beddit-acquisition
======
MaysonL
Mods, spelling, please. Analysis, analyzing, analysing, all possible, or just
remove analazing.

